
Unreal Engine 4.13 Released - numo16
https://www.unrealengine.com/blog/unreal-engine-4-13-released
======
pizzacowboy
Anyone have some recommended tutorials on how to get started working with
Unreal Engine? I've done some googling, but curious what the HN community has
done/suggests.

~~~
tyleo
This playlist is amazing:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZlv_N0_O1gaCL2XjKluO...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZlv_N0_O1gaCL2XjKluO7N2Pmmw9pvhE)

I watched it before starting my last semester in college with 0 Unreal Engine
experience. I was able to create a game which got an award for our senior
capstone showcase:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z1RVBELKAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z1RVBELKAU)

~~~
lfowles
You'll have to check the comments often to see what broke (and fixes pasted in
an unformatted textbox!) Don't just download all of the videos, there's
important context considering some of those are from the initial release.

------
msl09
Those demos for VR editing are amazing, I'm really looking forward to the day
that 3D worlds can be designed from within them.

------
shmerl
How soon is Vulkan support coming for non mobile versions (Linux
specifically)?

~~~
mevile
When you're using a fully fledged game engine like Unreal why does the form it
takes on the hardware matter? What devices or platforms does Vulkan support
add to Unreal it didn't have before? Is there a measurable performance
improvement?

~~~
shmerl
_> why does the form it takes on the hardware matter?_

Obviously because of performance. It matters, and a lot.

 _> Is there a measurable performance improvement?_

Yes, it should be expected, of course if they use Vulkan properly.

------
Keyframe
Is there a progress bar for rendering light maps in it yet? Nothing quite like
waiting for unspecified amount of hours. Nor do you know how much is left, nor
how much did it pass. Nothing. Otherwise, product with a bright future.

------
stonith
The physical animation component they showed off on the stream this week
looked great.

------
wildeswildes
That's a good new that ive read today so far

------
shadowmint
Given the preview of all these features has been out for weeks, doesn't seem
particularly noteworthy?

